# Vaping Versus Tobacco: The Truth You Need To Know



## Stroodlepuff (20/8/20)

"The attacks are factually false. Contrary to the antivaping narrative, e-cigarettes are the best, least harmful way for smokers to give up tobacco."

https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevef...acco-the-truth-you-need-to-know/#1a1866b23aca

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/8/20)

The problem still lies with "BIG"

Big tobacco, big pharma, big political lobbyists.

More rife in the States than anywhere else.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## klipdrifter (20/8/20)

2 years ago I was one of those people that said "I'm not sure whether vaping is harmful or not but I like it way more than ciggies".

So 2 days ago, I go to the Doctor for some weird pain in my left bum (Which was discovered to be trochanteric bursitis).

While I was there he did a few of the normal checkups like heart rate, lungs etc.

He starts saying to me while having those funny stuff in his ears "I can clearly hear that you don't smoke, your heart is pumping consistent and your breathing from your lungs sounds crystal clear..."

I just keep quiet and go on my mary way and when I got in my car I was like. Fck this politicians!! Vaping is healthier and I don't give a chit what these so called nay sayers say.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Roodt (20/8/20)

To add on to what @klipdrifter said.

I have to a medical check-up for work on an annual basis, part of the medical is having a lung function test done. For the past two years i have seen, with my own eyes, how my lung function has been improving. No BS no "personal opinion" nonsense, just raw data from a medical test, performed by a complete neutral party.

So yes, vaping is better than smoking, not 100% safe, but a far better safer alternative.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## fbb1964 (21/8/20)

This is the new one I'm waiting for. Looks very interesting. The official You don't know Nicotine in depth film. Not released yet here's the promo trailer just released on YouTube and their website. The same producer that did the award winning film a billion lives..


----------

